# Texas Redfish Series - Port A



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Who all is fishing the upcoming Port A TRF tournament? Cindy (girlsfishtoo) and I will be there. Can't wait to get started -- lots of fun. I wonder how many teams they have signed up so far. Going down this weekend to do a little pre-fishing. Looks like awesome weather.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

We will be there for the whole shabang again this year. Looking forward to seeing you on and off the water. We will be down that way on Monday to pre-fish a bit.

Rob


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope springs eternal. Needless to say I am pumped and ready. Can't wait for Port A. I have not heard any real data on how full the tourney series is for 2009.

Whats everyones opinion on the new boat package? I like it, well I might be a little biased as we already run a Majek. I hope they continue to slowly bump up the entry fees, with the expectation of raising the payouts.

Looking forward to a great 2009! I always love meeting new anglers. Many are now true friends.


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

This will be our first year fishing entire series. I heard last week they were @ 90 teams for all tournaments,:dance:


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

My partner and I will fish it Its my third year and my partners first year to fish the whole series. Ive been fishing some around port A and caught some reds but letes hope they stay in the same area till the end of March LOL:bounce:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be there. I talked to Scott, and he told me that they are at 90% for all tournaments.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll be at the weigh ins again since I am fishing the kayaks on the sundays. And the matty tournament with bubbaette as alternate.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TRS*

Team Strike Pro will be there, all five of us. Ike and work really got into my wintertime fishing so I can't wait to get started. Before you leave for 
Port A be sure and stop by Serious Tackle in LaMarque or Roy's in Corpus and pick up a few Strike Pro Hunchback wake baits. Remember though, you can only use them pre-fishing. LOL Gater


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I might show up to the weigh in.... 

Might have to just fish it lol, anyone need a partner


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*TRS*

Bubbaett I hear your boat is running better than ever! Thats great....Now you can make the run if need be....Can't wait to start is your husband going to make it this year to take photo's again?



Bubbaette said:


> Who all is fishing the upcoming Port A TRF tournament? Cindy (girlsfishtoo) and I will be there. Can't wait to get started -- lots of fun. I wonder how many teams they have signed up so far. Going down this weekend to do a little pre-fishing. Looks like awesome weather.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Boat is running great. Just got one little modification that still needs to be done. Hopefully Allen will get out of the lazyboy and get it done in the next few days. He says he will try to make all the tournaments and of course he will take pictures -- couldn't keep him from that.

Thomas, that would be great if you could fish the tournament. Can't imagine you won't have fisherman knocking down your door to be your partner. You could probably advertise on the Texas Lady Angler site and find someone -- that's worked for you in the past -- LOL.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL that is just wrong sharon..

Im gonna be down there regardless if i fish or not.. I hadnt planned on it, because i thought i was working...

But now im not working, so i will be there to either watch and drink heavily, or fish


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I will be seeing you all again this year!!! I am pumped!!!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Travel in style*

Sure is nice but I don't think I'll be pulling up to the Redfish Series in one of these anytime soon. LOL

This belongs to Jason Quinn and was taken at the BassMasters this past weekend.

The back half is the boat trailer...you pull the boat in and hydraulics raise it to the top so you can walk under it. It also contains everything you need boat wise that these guys may need on a long road trip.

The front half (tractor) carries personal belongings plus a fully stocked wet bar. I'm sure it has plenty of Evan Williams bourbon in it.

Super nice kid and a marketing genius. There was definately no shortage of young pretty fisherwomen waiting for a picture and autograpgh. Gater


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm very disappointed that I can't fish TRS again this year. While Bubba and I didn't do very well last year, I had a great time and met some of the best people ever. 

Unfortunately, life in the car business these days does not afford one the opportunity to skip town on Saturday's and go fishing. Anyone need a Honda?!?!?

I wish all of you the best of luck...be safe and make sure you strap all of your equipment down before you run WOT in Port Lavaca!


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

gater said:


> Sure is nice but I don't think I'll be pulling up to the Redfish Series in one of these anytime soon. LOL
> 
> This belongs to Jason Quinn and was taken at the BassMasters this past weekend.
> 
> ...


 that was an awesome bassmaster classic tournament this past weekend!!!. It went down to the wire between Mike and Skeet Reese. Skeet Reese won the $ 500,000. That is unreal..Oh by the way I wont be able to fish the tourney this year also. Will be working on Saturdays now. I'll be supporting the wife girlsfish2 who will be fishing with Sharon. I sure will miss it. :brew:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

We'll be at all of them again - looking forward to it!

We finished off last year with a blown lower unit the first morning in Kemah which kept us from fishing - hopefully we start with better luck this year!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> We'll be at all of them again - looking forward to it!
> 
> We finished off last year with a blown lower unit the first morning in Kemah which kept us from fishing - hopefully we start with better luck this year!


That blows..no pun intended, We had our share of hickups also..lol

It was fun though!!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Jason and I are in every event again. We'll see you all there.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I'll be fishing all of them with The Goat. It should be an interesting year for us. At least for AP, Rockport and CC.

Team RoyalPurple.com


----------



## Capt. Kyle Burges (Jun 4, 2008)

We will be at all of them again. I'm dragging in some new partner I found. Can't wait, March 28 at home!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Just talked to Scot. They are either nearly full or full. He was not sure. Most stops are over 90% full. If you haven't registered and plan to, you need to do it soon.


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*Redfish Series*

Not going to make it this year, my fishing partner is playing baseball. Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Pic*

Maybe Allen can be swing a deal with TRS to be their official photographer! I think they used his photo on the TRS web page.



Bubbaette said:


> Boat is running great. Just got one little modification that still needs to be done. Hopefully Allen will get out of the lazyboy and get it done in the next few days. He says he will try to make all the tournaments and of course he will take pictures -- couldn't keep him from that.
> 
> Thomas, that would be great if you could fish the tournament. Can't imagine you won't have fisherman knocking down your door to be your partner. You could probably advertise on the Texas Lady Angler site and find someone -- that's worked for you in the past -- LOL.


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck to all the teams fishing the redfishseries.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Will fish them all again this year. I love the format of these tourneys. This is my second year in TRS. Very glad to not have to go to galvaston this year.
good luck all
chuck


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

I am amped about this year, however a little bummed out about not having any tournaments in the Galveston area. After reading several posts, several people are glad they are skipping it this year? Why do people dislike the galveston tournaments so much? It can't be the quality or number of fish. Is it having to use different techniques / methods / water clarities? I think learning new areas and techniques makes us all better all around fishermen / fisherwomen.

Thanks again Scott and Jim, as well as the whole gang! Can't wait to see evryone again this year.


----------



## companocritter (Jun 16, 2006)

Fullobull and I will fish all of them again this year.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I run a majek redfish and it beats the **** out of my boat and us, conditions are usually extreme and i would say dangerous for my rig. If it was an offshore tourney, or if we took off from a more protected place, it would be fine.
chuck


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

I also run a Majek redfish and understand what you are talking about, especially regarding launching out of Kemah. However it is better than launching out of Port Lavaca in my opinion. I wish we had a better launch opportunity on the island, that would cut down on the damage / pounding. Maybe this new harbor walk could be an option? 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah port lavaca was tough this year i will not fish east of the causeway this year, if that means coming in last so be it


----------



## jwolpa (Dec 26, 2008)

*tournament info*

could someone share the info on the tournament so those of us not aware could maybe participate if its not to late.. thanks :bounce:


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

www.redfishseries.com


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Since Port Lavaca is in the dead of the summer this year do you'll think it won't be a rough. I missed last year's PL tournament and have never fished that area before.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*red tourny*

My new partner and I will be down for all of then this year!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice to hear Clint, give me a ring. Who you fishing with this year?

Having Port Lavaca in the middle of Summer will definetely help our odds on calm weather. I don't think it is ever really calm in PL though.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

The Coastline Marine gang will be there all year long. Myself partner Chad Starr, Cole Starr and new partner Chris Konhert from SPI. It will be good to get back on the horse this year kinda getting tired of fishing at home, a change of scenery will be nice. See all of you at Port A.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I will be fishing all of the kayak events so that means I will be watching the boat division weigh ins.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

*TOURNY TIME*

ME AND MY PARTNER WILL BE FISHN ALL 5 CAN'T WAIT WE ARE BOTH HOUSTON FIREFIGHTERS/PARAMEDICS SO WE ARE READY TO GO. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.

FISHMEDICS:brew2:


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*PL*

I understand Port Lavaca likes to host, they do an outstanding job being a host. I enjoy going back there but maybe we can launch somewhere else with a little more protection and trailer back to weigh in PL. Like they have done in cup or Bass elite events! Due to that event I increased my bilge pumps from 1500 gph to 2500 gph pumps. Folks dog Kemah but I would have to say I can handle Kemah, I don't know if I can handle PL again!



RedAg said:


> Nice to hear Clint, give me a ring. Who you fishing with this year?
> 
> Having Port Lavaca in the middle of Summer will definetely help our odds on calm weather. I don't think it is ever really calm in PL though.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

HTM, I agree. I wonder if Scott / Jim would consider that option? 

By the way, I see you also live in Pearland, do we know each other???

Capt Juarez, gald to hear you'll be doing the series, and also that Chris K. will be fishing as well. Love hanging out with him. Sad to hear him and Trent aren't fishing together, but sounds like it is working out well for both guys. Great people.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Capt. Juarez said:


> The Coastline Marine gang will be there all year long. Myself partner Chad Starr, Cole Starr and new partner Chris Konhert from SPI. It will be good to get back on the horse this year kinda getting tired of fishing at home, a change of scenery will be nice. See all of you at Port A.


Kohnert is a **** good fisherman. I better not see him over in some of the spots we showed him in the laguna! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

PL is rough but coming out of little bay in Rockport into Aransas can be pretty scary too..lol


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

I will have to ask him where they are. Chris is a cool dude. We met him and Trent last year at the Corpus event, we blew past him and Trent in my XLR8 and we saw them at Bluffs that evening and we been hanging out ever since. Got to love that Landshark Beer.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

WaderLoo said:


> PL is rough but coming out of little bay in Rockport into Aransas can be pretty scary too..lol


 I agree, Port lavaca is no worse than Rockport or Kemah, and I don't mind either one. If the wind is blowing 15+ you just can't leave out running 60mph. At least at PL you don't have to go into the rough water with no other choice, you can go north of the bridge.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah that 100 mille run we will be making will be alot nicer in calm winds. Unlike last years A S S kicking.



HTM said:


> I understand Port Lavaca likes to host, they do an outstanding job being a host. I enjoy going back there but maybe we can launch somewhere else with a little more protection and trailer back to weigh in PL. Like they have done in cup or Bass elite events! Due to that event I increased my bilge pumps from 1500 gph to 2500 gph pumps. Folks dog Kemah but I would have to say I can handle Kemah, I don't know if I can handle PL again!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

They are always willing to share some Land Shark! Never forget meeting those guys at The Spot some 4 years ago, been friends ever since.


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

Scot here. Glad to see eveyone is fishing. We are still working on it, but it looks like we are around 110-115 depending on the event. We had winds clocked at 37mph last year in Port Lavaca. That would have been a rough day anywhere. I fish there all the time and in the summer, it is usually calm. We just had a very windy day last year. FLW had a northern blow in in Port Lavaca last year as well, but that was in the spring. We are looking forward to another great year!

Scot


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

I think holding it in the middle of Summer will improve our odds greatly. Thanks again Scott.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess it can never be as bad as matagorda for us last year. We drove 110 miles 1 way to copano bay and the norther hit 20 minutes after we got there, we had 2 fish for about 13 pounds and got back to the dock at 430 dq'd. Nearly destroyed my redfishline. I think someone drowned in west bay that day. Will never take a chance like that again, will go to the nearest boat ramp and call a friend for a pickup, and ride back to matagorda in a truck. Sometimes its better to say uncle. LOL
chuck


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

Well and ya gotta admit - PL does go all out to be a great host to these events.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

They do always go all out, and I appreciate it greatly. I remember a couple of year ago in the allstar event, they even had breakfast and lunches for us each day. That was nice.


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

Wait until you see the first place boat. WOW. We will post pictures and a video soon on the website. I can tell you that it is a Texas Redfish Series Majek Skiff with a 75hp ETEC, a chiller livewell system, Stiffy products, over $4000.00 in aluminum fro Texas Tops and an awesome aluminum trailer from Coastline.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm drooling!!!

Sure would be nice to have a small, lightweight skiff to use for scouting. My dang boat is sooo heavy.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

railbird said:


> I guess it can never be as bad as matagorda for us last year. We drove 110 miles 1 way to copano bay and the norther hit 20 minutes after we got there, we had 2 fish for about 13 pounds and got back to the dock at 430 dq'd. Nearly destroyed my redfishline. I think someone drowned in west bay that day. Will never take a chance like that again, will go to the nearest boat ramp and call a friend for a pickup, and ride back to matagorda in a truck. Sometimes its better to say uncle. LOL
> chuck


 That is a long **** run in a redfish line.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Redfishscot said:


> Wait until you see the first place boat. WOW. We will post pictures and a video soon on the website. I can tell you that it is a Texas Redfish Series Majek Skiff with a 75hp ETEC, a chiller livewell system, Stiffy products, over $4000.00 in aluminum fro Texas Tops and an awesome aluminum trailer from Coastline.


 Sounds like a cool boat, does this mean you will be cruising around in an extreme instead of the purebay?


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I will see you guys at some of the events at the weigh in keeping the beer cold. Sad to say but after fishing these for the last two years looks like this fat man is sitting out this year 

I will be back in 2010 w/ a vengance!

Maybe Thomas and I will hook up and fish a couple of them???

Be safe and good luck to everyone in 2009!


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

I will miss the Pure Bay. It is an awesome boat, however, I am very excited to say that I will be cruisin' in my new Majek Illusion with a 175 Etec. It is a BEAUTIFUL ride!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Aww guys port Lavaca was a relaxing trip back to the dock, stop sniiffeling about ripples!!!!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Sniffeling*

That's not Sniffeling it's water I was blowing out of my nose from that 6fter that rolled into our boat that soaked us. Man we had on roller last year that scared the living $#it out of me. I have been in some rough waters but that one was a good one. we took it easy on the way back but there was nothing we could do about it. I guess since I know how to run Kemah I feel more relax but not knowing PL tha can make you pucker!



Levi said:


> Aww guys port Lavaca was a relaxing trip back to the dock, stop sniiffeling about ripples!!!!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*RedAg*

Can't say I do I live near the Pearland ag building...here is a pic of me and my new chick Jilian!



RedAg said:


> HTM, I agree. I wonder if Scott / Jim would consider that option?
> 
> By the way, I see you also live in Pearland, do we know each other???
> 
> Capt Juarez, gald to hear you'll be doing the series, and also that Chris K. will be fishing as well. Love hanging out with him. Sad to hear him and Trent aren't fishing together, but sounds like it is working out well for both guys. Great people.


----------



## bajafever (Oct 3, 2007)

As Rob said in an earlier post... We're in for all the events this year!! Only 29 more days and it seems like it can't get here soon enough.

I look forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new people.

Javier, that's a great shot with your new girl, I got scared for a minute.

Ed


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*no worries*

just the new additon to the fam!



bajafever said:


> As Rob said in an earlier post... We're in for all the events this year!! Only 29 more days and it seems like it can't get here soon enough.
> 
> I look forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

HTM said:


> just the new additon to the fam!


You're gonna need a bigger boat:cheers:


----------



## triton240lts (Aug 3, 2007)

You and Cindy go show BERT how to fish !!! GOODLUCK !!!!


----------



## triton240lts (Aug 3, 2007)

*Goodluck !!*

You and Cindy go show bert how to catch reds !!


----------



## SABINE MARINE 0311 (Feb 26, 2009)

This will be mine and my partner's first year in the TRFS. We are from the sabine lake area and have fished the Galveston Bay complex but rarely the ULM. We are excited to be apart of the series and looking forward to it. Any suggestions and expectations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and see ya'll March 28.


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

Tournament Directors advice. 

1. Have fun, don't take it too seriously.
2. Don't bring in redfish under 20 inches or over 28 inches. 
3. Get to know the other anglers. We have some great people who fish the series.


For those who were asking, we are over 110 teams for all of the stops and we are at 119 for Port Aransas.

See everyone soon!

Scot


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*old dog new tricks*

Triton240lts it's hard to teach a old dog new tricks!



triton240lts said:


> You and Cindy go show bert how to catch reds !!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Glad to see it is an almost full field, I look forward to meeting more fishing buddies this year!!

See you guys in Port Aransas.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm a little surprised the whole thing didn't fill up with teams fishing all 5 of them. Not a lot of options left for redfish tournaments, so I figured there would be some new teams and it would fill up quickly. Nice numbers anyhow, sounds like they will all be full by the time they get here.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*TRS*

3 more weeks to go!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TRS Entries*

This past Thursday I heard they were at 115 teams registered for all five tournaments. Gater


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I am pumped!!!!!!! See you all there.


----------



## sabinesaltydog (Feb 27, 2009)

hopefully the wind will give us a break on for the Port A tournament. This will be mine and my partners first year to fish the TRS. can't wait. I'm stoked.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I've given up on getting a break from the wind. I've been watching the Corpus weather for the past 3 weeks and I think there has only been one day that the wind wasn't 17mph or way over. Hopefully it will be below 25mph for the tournament.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, this time of year is frustrating, can't scout for fish, and is you are a sight caster, you are screwed. By the end of march it should let up some, but you should plan on 15-20 mph wind by the afternoon on tournament day. Hopefully by the second tourney at the end of april the wind should die down.
I have been having trouble getting the fish to hit in the flats for the last few weeks, seems like they just quit eating. The bays have not had any extra fresh water in months around here, do you think the drought might be part of the problem?
Anyway good luck to all, will see you in port A.
chuck


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Let the wind work for you, the most terrible weather can sometimes be the best fishing.. I am not worried about wind anymore... Just fish around it.

Best of luck to you all..

railbird, the flats in the Port A area start to get lots of pressure this time of the year, the fish get lockjaw from getting run over all the time.. Find a place out of the way of boat traffic... you would be amazed at the crazy places you can find reds.. Think outside the box.


----------



## sabinesaltydog (Feb 27, 2009)

It's been the same down here on sabine lake. wind has been horrible but you can still find the fish. we've given up on hoping for excellent conditions and have just been living with the wind.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, as a rule I stay as far away from the port A flats as possible. All my normal areas only get pressure from me, but the fish just seem to have shut down on their feeding. Maybe they have been feeding at night. I see as many as 500-1000 fish on a given trip, but have seen a big decline in agressiveness over the last month. Last couple of days seem to havepicked up tho. 
Good luck to all in TRS, will see you there.
chuck


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Dude*

Dude if you have fish like that don't pressure them! If you're the only one pressuring them then they may be adapting to your fishing technique....



railbird said:


> Yeah, as a rule I stay as far away from the port A flats as possible. All my normal areas only get pressure from me, but the fish just seem to have shut down on their feeding. Maybe they have been feeding at night. I see as many as 500-1000 fish on a given trip, but have seen a big decline in agressiveness over the last month. Last couple of days seem to havepicked up tho.
> Good luck to all in TRS, will see you there.
> chuck


For all your fishing needs go to:


----------



## spot stalker (Mar 6, 2009)

we will be there also team dransco we've been on some reds as waderloo says hope they are there through march lol. as of the new boat package i like it also, but i am kind of partial since i run a majek also


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm almost ready to fish the first stop. I just need to find some fish.

Anyone got any hot spots?

Rob


----------



## spot stalker (Mar 6, 2009)

waderloo this is rick (spot stalker) are you logged on


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

Team Hookset Marine Gear will be there for all of the TRS & the IFA stops. We are looking forward to another great year, hopefully fuel stays cheap. We just Got the boat back from Jay @ Compadre's. It looks sweet! We'll see everyone in a couple weeks.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*It almost feel's like X-Mas*

16 Days to Go Are you ready!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

VERY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I am sooooo ready. Can't wait to catch some fish. I'm going to go battle the spring break crowd this week for a few days of prefishing.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

HTM said:


> 16 Days to Go Are you ready!


That one might be over-sized. LOL


----------



## bajafever (Oct 3, 2007)

Javier,

That might be a little to big!! You need to find a fish like this one!!










Ed


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*not these*

These fish aren't over size



bajafever said:


> Javier,
> 
> That might be a little to big!! You need to find a fish like this one!!
> 
> Ed


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is a sneak peek at the first place prize. I took this pic today.

Custom Majek Redfish Series Edition Skiff
75hp Evinrude Etec
Elevated Driving Console from Texas Tops
The Chiller Livewell System
Coastline Aluminum Trailer
Stiffy Shaw Wing Cavitation Plate
Minn Kota Riptide Trolling Motor
Humminbird GPS/Depthfinder Combo
Custom Wrap from Compadres


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Todd and I'll be there.Can't wait!


----------



## Redfishscot (Dec 2, 2004)

FYI. The Port Aransas Redfish Series is full. Rockport has only 3 more spots. The rest have about 10.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice looking skiff scot

Rob


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Redfishscot said:


> Here is a sneak peek at the first place prize. I took this pic today.
> 
> Custom Majek Redfish Series Edition Skiff
> 75hp Evinrude Etec
> ...


 Cool boat, I thought powerpole was one of our sponsors, they could chip-in one for us.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*10 more Days*

10 More Days You on Fish!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw a boat just like that here last week. Guys were prefishing for the tourney. Said his dad had an outdoors show on 610 (KILT). It was a fine looking rig and I'll bet you can see everything. in the water.



Redfishscot said:


> Here is a sneak peek at the first place prize. I took this pic today.
> 
> Custom Majek Redfish Series Edition Skiff
> 75hp Evinrude Etec
> ...


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*1975 version*

Here is the 1975 version we used in 9mile hole.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

HTM said:


> 10 More Days You on Fish!


where ever you go, I'll follow


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*We*

We are Running to boca chica shoreline



Rob S said:


> where ever you go, I'll follow


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*almost here*

8 more days what's new on the water


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Same o'l same o'l HTM!!!!!! Lots of 4-6lb fish in the flats...all the 8lbers are hiding 150 miles from Port "A" lol


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Levi said:


> Same o'l same o'l HTM!!!!!! Lots of 4-6lb fish in the flats...all the 8lbers are hiding 150 miles from Port "A" lol


No sir not true.. Well atleast not as 2 weeks ago. We found a nice school of 3-4 year old fish many slot many over slot as well. Slot fish 7-9 lbs.. But not in port a.. Think farther inland. I sure wish I had the time to fish it because I sure know them waters..


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

robul said:


> No sir not true.. Well atleast not as 2 weeks ago. We found a nice school of 3-4 year old fish many slot many over slot as well. Slot fish 7-9 lbs.. But not in port a.. Think farther inland. I sure wish I had the time to fish it because I sure know them waters..


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Cant you see I am trying to make them all run south????? lol Dont tell em that!!!!!!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Levi said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Cant you see I am trying to make them all run south????? lol Dont tell em that!!!!!!


Im talking about PITA island.. I figured any further south than that you might as well be chasing trophy trout.


----------

